# Kaanapali Beach Club



## post-it (Sep 26, 2014)

Just returned from a wonderful time on Maui.  This was the first full week we have stayed at our home resort since we have been using our points over the years to experience different locations.

Outside of the view we had it was great.  Wasn't real happy with the Ocean View we had, but loved the wrap around lanai on our 1 bd.  We were right over the mini golf with a tiny shot of the ocean and larger view of the resort next door doing major roof repairs. I would have preferred the pool/ocean view with smaller lanai, otherwise I'll save my points and just do a mountain view since we find ourselves out and about most of the time.

The plans for the new gym they're constructing down in the closed kitchen area looks great, and was told it should be completed in about 6 mos.


----------



## artringwald (Sep 26, 2014)

I love the wrap around lanais, but if it's windy, close at least one of the lanai doors in the bedroom. We left them both open one year and awoke to a crash. A gust of wind through the room was so hard, it broke the plastic bracket holding the overhead fan blade.  Last time we were there I noticed they switched to overhead fans with metal brackets.


----------

